

Show HN: Tool to easily plot multiple address on Google Maps - pkaeding
http://www.mapcustomizer.com/

======
pkaeding
I created an old version of this idea many years ago, when I needed to see
where a few addresses were in relation to each other. I recently re-wrote it,
improving the UI and stability by pushing geocoding out to the client. It is
written in Scala using Play, and backed by MongoDB.

It was a fun project, and hopefully people (continue) to find it useful!

